# Autumn Waltz



## tauromusic (Aug 21, 2016)

This is my last composition, can you listen it and tell me if you like it?


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

We've got a section on the forums for composers to post their compositions http://www.talkclassical.com/todays-composers/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

To be honest, a bit boring, been there done that.


----------

